# sugar had a baby boy!!



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

we thought Sugar was going to have twins! she had one big paint buckling!! Born last night. no signs of labor. she is a very good mother. I don't know why I was so worried :kidblue:


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

here you go here's our newest member of our herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

congrats Sugar!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe so precious


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Soooooooo adorable ! Congrats  He is very handsome


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh wow he's a big boy! I noticed he has a little heart on his neck:lovey:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice boy!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! He's adorable.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks everybody! that means alot coming from you guys, we are trying to build a nice herd, and a business..we are excited.. he just sold to be head of his own herd.. so no castration and no de-horning. he's a lucky big boy. pygmygoatluver- we noticed that too. (now I need to clip his mom's horns!!!)


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Good looking buck! Congrats


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute!!!!!!!


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats Sugar and baby


----------

